# Really old and VERY heavy slate elevator controller



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Not mine but really neat none the less:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

funny thing 
i just got rid of a pile of fuze's and rectifiers of the type used in controls like that a week ago
no longer any use for them
maybe i should kept them and sold them on ebay


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> funny thing
> i just got rid of a pile of fuze's and rectifiers of the type used in controls like that a week ago
> no longer any use for them
> maybe i should kept them and sold them on ebay




It is what you need a Barn For .



I love that chit ... and stage stuff , and ....



Don


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I've taken plenty of these to the dump.
Now I think they should be mounted on a wall somewhere and imagine how many times guys have had the plss shocked out of them working out of themselves.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> funny thing
> i just got rid of a pile of fuze's and rectifiers of the type used in controls like that a week ago
> no longer any use for them
> maybe i should kept them and sold them on ebay



I agree, sometimes I think you can sell turds on ebay if you present them well.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

True quality workmanship !
When they cared about quality !


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are the buttons:


----------

